# IBC question



## Ble_PE (Jul 25, 2008)

I am currently studying for the Civil exam with structural depth and I am wondering if there is a need for the entire IBC code, or if it will be sufficient to only have the parts relevant to the actual structural engineering of the building? I'm planning on taking chapters 16 through 23 unless someone here tells me that I need more. Thanks for your help.


----------

